# What's this tapatalk



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I've seen it on a few post, tapatalk for iPhone. Seems to be some sort of forum software available from the ap store. 
For any that use it, what are the pros & cons and is it worth the price?
Thanks


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

yea i need to know too thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is an app for forums.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I use it almost exclusively...using it now actually. Almost every forum I visit, except for brutecentral, has it. Nice for quickly browsing through several forums. Much quicker than loading web pages. You don't see all the smilies, graphics and advertisements, which is ok with me. You can even upload pics from it. It's worth it IMO.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't know myself. I use Heytell or Facetime myself when I talk to the family. Use Heytell anywhere in the world with WIFI connection. Apps are the way to go now. And if you jailbreak they are real cheap wink wink.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ tapatalk isnt for talking, it's for browsing forums. pretty much cuts out everything but txt I think.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

www.tapatalk.com

its a forum client. it allows you to keep all the forums you visit in one nice place. 
i see everything i need to see with it. i have no complaints. I use it on iPad and iphone. 
many, many forums have the server-side plugins installed. all my favs do.
i think its a great product. One of the cooler features of it is the ablility to post pics right from your phone and have the pics hosted on tapatalk servers (what i usually pick) or you can choose to have them hosted here. either way, snapping a pic right then and there then posting it is pretty cool.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

See i took a pic of the above post


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Things u can post









Or locations
201 Adams Ln, Montgomery, AL 36104, USA


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool. Downloading it now. Thanks!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Downloaded. Nice!! Is there a way to have "favorites"? Where access is easier than searching each time?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nevermind! Got it figured out. Real nice tool.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I love tapatalk wish it was a law all fourms had to support it!










You can upload pix right from your phone they have a version for blackberry but it's not nearly as functional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had it a few hours, & love it!!! So many features. Very useful


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> I've had it a few hours, & love it!!! So many features. Very useful


 
 i knew you would


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I downloaded it a few weeks ago and haven't used it yet lol. Guess ill have to try it out


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

It's the berries


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought about it but I'd only use it for pictures.... Didnt want to buy it just to post pics but I might have to anyway.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The pics is a nice bonus, but the forum is very easy to navigate, loads very fast at least here on wifi. 
I'm glad I got it


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, I love my TapaTalk! I wish a couple of forums I was on would install it already... still stuck in the stoneage... LOL


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

You add the forum to your favorites and then log in. The app will save your log in information. I love Tapatalk. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish they had somethin very similar to this for us Blackberry users!!!!!!:aargh4:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Down loaded it but still have to visit safari to post a message. Must not hve the hang of it yet.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That's odd. Does your reply menu pop up?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The little arrow in the top right hand corner? Or are you getting error messages?


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anythin like this for Blackberries?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep i have the share arrow. Share via email, facebook or copy url.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

This should be the screen you see after pressing the arrow in the top right...


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

No when I click the arrow it comes up with with these options....
OPEN IN SAFARI
SHARE
REFRESH 
CANCEL

.....
Okay I got home and deleted the app, downloaded it in iTunes on the laptop. Still have the same options as above.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ What are you using it on? I tried it on blackberry & it sucked.... Still havent d/l it yet for my iphone...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Strange. I don't get those options until I click "more"..


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ What are you using it on? I tried it on blackberry & it sucked.... Still havent d/l it yet for my iphone...


iPhone4


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I tell you what... My Tapatalk kept crashing this weekend and I couldn't get on my forums easily and had to delete and reinstall it... It was torture I tell ya!


----------

